# Is the HP G6 2005ax a good choice or do I have a better option?



## sam9953 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi guys, I am so confused, just browsing the web for 2 hours has made mind blow. I had made up my mind after making threads and talking with other   forum members that I will buy the Hp G6 2005ax but I read Sam( the forum mod) write in one thread that somethings called "thinkpad" will be a better option. 

I believe this model is slightly old now? Am I right? 
I have to buy a laptop within a week or so.
My basic usage is very minimal. Light gaming probably, FIFA only, watching movies sometimes and browsing web. 

My budget cannot go beyond 35k, but it is better if it near 30K. 

Please give me best suggestions. Also suggest me the shops where I can buy the laptop for the cheapest in Delhi, Nehru Place Etc


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 10, 2012)

HD3000 (2nd gen Core i*) can barely handle FIFA 12. You'll need HD4000 else upcoming FIFA or PES may have to be run at lowest settings to get past the 30FPS (smooth) barrier.
Thinkpad still ship with 2nd gen processor even when they are updated to 3rd gen a month ago and shipping outside india.

Under 35k there is another laptop with some appealing specs: Samsung NP300E5X-A01IN. It doesn't have any discrete GPU but is powered by 3rd gen Core i5 hence HD4000, 4GB ram, anti-glare screen. Only miss is the lack of USB 3.0 port and no Windows.


----------



## rider (Aug 10, 2012)

Get HP 2000 2116TU from infibeam for just  33,899 INR

It's better because you will get onsite warranty.


----------



## sam9953 (Aug 10, 2012)

Sam said:


> HD3000 (2nd gen Core i*) can barely handle FIFA 12. You'll need HD4000 else upcoming FIFA or PES may have to be run at lowest settings to get past the 30FPS (smooth) barrier.
> Thinkpad still ship with 2nd gen processor even when they are updated to 3rd gen a month ago and shipping outside india.
> 
> Under 35k there is another laptop with some appealing specs: Samsung NP300E5X-A01IN. It doesn't have any discrete GPU but is powered by 3rd gen Core i5 hence HD4000, 4GB ram, anti-glare screen. Only miss is the lack of USB 3.0 port and no Windows.



Okay I just have two questions for you:
1) Should I buy the current line of laptops which are available in the market right now like the hp g6 2005 and the samsung one you suggested above?
2) I believe that the Hp g6 2005 has superior specs to the samsung one and is there any other competitor in the range?


----------



## rider (Aug 10, 2012)

GPU of G6-2005AX is better for gaming performance but  the processor is less powerful than core-i5.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 10, 2012)

sam .. get the 2005ax , good for daily taks and graphics will be awesome on fifa


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 10, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> 1) Should I buy the current line of laptops which are available in the market right now like the hp g6 2005 and the samsung one you suggested above?



there will be new laptop launched (or existing ones with refreshed specs) almost every month. The Samsung i linked is an existing lappy but with upgraded processor. I'll seriously suggest against waiting and getting whats best in the market currently. Don't get caught in the waiting list.



sam9953 said:


> 2) I believe that the Hp g6 2005 has superior specs to the samsung one and is there any other competitor in the range?



HP over Samsung:
1. Windows.
2. More warranty (heard Samsung offer 1yr extra warranty for free in selected laptops).
3. Free goodies + bag.
4. 7670 >>> HD4000 & 7640 = HD4000.
5. excellent screen brightness and viewing angles.

Samsung over HP:
1. Anti-glare screen but this may cause brightness to be lower than actual.
2. non-glossy body (not sure but samsung have non-glossy body usually).
3. Core i5 >>> A8/A10.
4. usually more battery backup.


----------



## sam9953 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks to all the above posters for making it clear for me. I am going to tomorrow to Nehru Place and I believe I will go and get the HP g6 2005ax tomorrow, I still have a few questions:
When was hp g6 2005ax was released or launched?
I hope I am selecting the best in its range, by selecting this HP one?

Plus, I actually was in the impression that A8 processor was equal to an I5 processor.


----------



## rider (Aug 10, 2012)

Best Deal!
HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Price in India | G6-2005AX Specifications, Features and Reviews with hp backpack.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 10, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Thanks to all the above posters for making it clear for me. I am going to tomorrow to Nehru Place and I believe I will go and get the HP g6 2005ax tomorrow, I still have a few questions:
> When was hp g6 2005ax was released or launched?
> I hope I am selecting the best in its range, by selecting this HP one?
> 
> Plus, I actually was in the impression that A8 processor was equal to an I5 processor.



yes you are selecting the best in the range


----------



## sam9953 (Aug 10, 2012)

rider said:


> Best Deal!
> HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Price in India | G6-2005AX Specifications, Features and Reviews with hp backpack.



Thanks for the suggestino but I actually don't want to spend on anything apart from the laptop, that is why I will try to see if I can get something near to 31K tomorrow at Nehru Place.


----------



## user_hyd (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I came across this thread while searching for a good laptop which i plan to purchase in near future.

Let me first thank you all for a very detailed analysis of this. I think i can confidently say that G6 2005 Ax is my choice.

However i ahve 2 questions and would like to get your views before finalising it:
1) I plan to purchase it from Reliance digital. I am being told that the HP warranty becomes void if any pirated softwares are loaded. Is it true. I always thought that warranty is on hardware and it has nothing to do with the softwares you load on laptop. Can anyone pls confirm it ? Also is it advisable to go for 2 yrs extended warranty (over first year) with HP @ Rs 1700/-

2) Is it possible to do partition of C drive as there is no other drive available. What are the risks and precautions required. I am not a techie and would appreciate some advise on this.

thanks and look forward to responses to my questions


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 27, 2012)

1. NO. You can also opt for 1yr warranty free.
2. YES. Use any of the partition creating software to do the same.


----------



## user_hyd (Sep 28, 2012)

Sam said:


> 1. NO. You can also opt for 1yr warranty free.
> 
> Thanks Sam. This looks like a sales tactic of Reliance people to sell their warranty by telling HP warranty doesnt cover pirated software.
> 
> 2. YES. Use any of the partition creating software to do the same.



As i said, i am not a techie.. any software you can suggest. And is it advisable to do this.   any precautions like taking OS backup etc....


----------

